# Como mido el voltaje de un resonador ceramico de tres pines



## incognit (Jul 8, 2011)

Es que voy a intentar arreglar mi control remoto pero no se cuanto tiene que medir, para que funcione bien un resonador ceramico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2011)

Lo quitas , compras uno nuevo que vale moneditas y lo reemplazas


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ustedes se rien pero yo no consigo en toda la provincia de esos cristales de tre pines, tuve que remplazar todo el control. La otra posibilidad era comprar en Buenos Aires, pero el gasto de envio es tan caro que es más barato comprar el control nuevo.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

En que parte de Córdoba vives? yo en la capital y se consiguen perfectamete, en negocios como Ceslcius Argentina, ,en Bossi, Electrónica Argentina, solo por mencionarte algunos de los que los venden


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

no consegui ni en celcius ni en argentina, y en los demás lugares menos aún.los busque 3 semanas en córdoba capital y no consegui, ahí tengo 17 controles tirados juntando tierra con el cristal roto.
Y en electrocomponentes como que se abusan XD.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

De que valro necesitas los resonadores? yo jamás he tenido problemas por conseguirlos, solo los cambio cuando se rompen tras una caida, e incluso muchas veces he sacado una rodaja de la parte inferior del plastico, comp ara poder soldar he pegado el cuerpo con cemento epoxico y santo remedio

Ahora si no funciona y el resonador esta intacto la falla es otra


Aqui dejo para quiene lo necesite un probador de cristales y resonadores cerámicos, publicado en comunidad electrónicos






Más información, aqui


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 8, 2011)

Generalmente los controles utilizan un cristal de 455KHz, este metodo de prueba lo utilizo para esos controles.



incognit dijo:


> Es que voy a intentar arreglar mi control remoto pero no se cuanto tiene que medir, para que funcione bien un resonador ceramico





Utilice un radio de AM y ajustelo en cualquier frecuencia que no tenga emisora.
Acerque el control remoto al radio y oprima cada tecla.

El radio captara la señal generada por el control, SI el cristal esta en buenas condiciones.

Si quiere algo mas facil, entonces que te piquen caña.


----------



## incognit (Jul 9, 2011)

pero alguien sabe cual es el voltaje?


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 9, 2011)

incognit dijo:


> pero alguien sabe cual es el voltaje?



Tiene que utilizar un buen osciloscopio, si quiere conocer esa respuesta.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 9, 2011)

incognit dijo:


> pero alguien sabe cual es el voltaje?


Tue pregunta no esta bien planteada por desconocimiento y Mandrake disfruta con eso ya que solo postea en temas de novatos cuando los temas son de alto vuelo el ni figura.

Un resonador cerámico es un componente que trabaja en AC por lo tanto no vas a medir nada con el tester, la tensión que puede aparecer en los pines es poco y nada significativo

Por lo tanto la pregunta tuya apunta a algo que no se puede hacer ya que no se mide asi

La única forma de saber si el conjunto CI reosnador funciona es como se te explico y si no pasa esa prueba para estar seguro lo único que puedes hacer es utilzar el esquema que te puse


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2011)

> Cuando un tema tiene mas de 10 respuestas, considero que han aportado lo suficiente para dar una solucion.
> Cuando un tema tiene mas de 20 respuestas, considero que el tema se ha convertido en un chat.



Y de 11 a 19????

estan en el limbo cosmico???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2011)

Hay que tener en cuenta que algunos cristales FUNCIONAN , *pero se han corrido de frecuencia*.

Explico , el control remoto emite , se lo puede ver con un fototransistor , una pila , una resistencia y el osciloscopio ; se lo puede ver con la cámara de fotos (inclusive las de los teléfonos) ; se lo puede escuchar en una radio de AM sintonizada adecuadamente . . . peeeeero el televisor o lo que sea NO LO ENTIENDE 

¿ Capishe ? 

Saludos !


----------



## incognit (Jul 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tue pregunta no esta bien planteada por desconocimiento y Mandrake disfruta con eso ya que solo postea en temas de novatos cuando los temas son de alto vuelo el ni figura.
> 
> Un resonador cerámico es un componente que trabaja en AC por lo tanto no vas a medir nada con el tester, la tensión que puede aparecer en los pines es poco y nada significativo
> 
> ...




ya veo, gracias era la respuesta que buscaba


----------



## incognit (Sep 13, 2011)

Para comprobar el funcionamiento de un resonador tengo la maqueta de un circuito que tiene el problema de que solo muestra en el caso de que tenga solamente 2 pines, pero el mio es de tres y no se en donde me toca conectar el tercer pin o que elementos cambian en el circuito

ahi les va la imagen


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 13, 2011)

el tercer pin va al negativo de la fuente, y es el del medio.


----------



## incognit (Sep 14, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> el tercer pin va al negativo de la fuente, y es el del medio.



¿a ver si lo identifico, todo lo conecto igual a como esta en la maqueta a exepción del pin de la mitad que lo puedo conectar directamente al negativo de la bateria?


----------



## phavlo (Sep 14, 2011)

me parece que visto desde el frente, la distribucion de los pines son:
1-vcc-2-gnd-3-out


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 14, 2011)

Para que lo veas de forma mas clara un resonador internamente es como un arreglo con un cristal y dos condensadores por eso tiene 3 pines dos del cristal y una que es de la unión de los dos condensadores te anexo una imagen para que observes como seria...saludosss


----------



## incognit (Sep 14, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Para que lo veas de forma mas clara un resonador internamente es como un arreglo con un cristal y dos condensadores por eso tiene 3 pines dos del cristal y una que es de la unión de los dos condensadores te anexo una imagen para que observes como seria...saludosss



ya entiendo, pero entonces ¿si me toca conectarlo directamente con el negativo de la bateria sin más? (del mio)


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 14, 2011)

exacto así debería ser prueba y me avisas cualquier cosa


----------

